# anonymus



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

I have done this drawing about 17 years ago, but I still considering that it is my best one so far,, it is on size A1 and took me about 6 months (with a few gaps here and there)
Just thought I will share it with u all


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

its badass.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Not a Gentleman I would like to get into an argument with! Brilliantly disturbing.... Excellent! That truly is a labor of love, I mean A1 in graphite, I don't think I could last the course.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you Jeff and Ernest,,, I truly appreciate your comments


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

I love it, I sit here looking at it and trying to think what the hell is going on, but perhaps I don't want to know .

It's strange - I've just added another view of my huge Cathedral in the digital section and there is a lone figure in the foreground, and after I posted the pic I noticed there was no shadow, so I tried a quick fix to add the shadow in my draw program and for some reason it didn't work... strange. 

I can now imagine it is your Gentleman standing there looking at his residence, a huge Cathedral, just for him - I could render it Matt black so no light reflects from it, this would bring a hidden wry smile to your Gentlemen's face.

PS Of course it should also have black stained glass windows to keep the light out.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Phenomenal work!!!


----------



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

spectacular ****************!!!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

This is totally boss! Somehow I can't "like" it with phone's browser, but consider it good 'n *loved*!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Excellent Ernest Scribbler said:


> I love it, I sit here looking at it and trying to think what the hell is going on, but perhaps I don't want to know .
> 
> It's strange - I've just added another view of my huge Cathedral in the digital section and there is a lone figure in the foreground, and after I posted the pic I noticed there was no shadow, so I tried a quick fix to add the shadow in my draw program and for some reason it didn't work... strange.
> 
> ...


Ha ha @ Ernest! How are you trying to make Stanya's pic pertain to *your* (stellar) cathedral?! Shameless self-promotion! Lol!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Diiiizam! now that's hot! What in the world was on your mind? lol


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you all,,, Michael it was long time ago,,cant really remember whats was goin on,,but I know that at that time I had a stage where I was .spending long times drawing,, I guess I anted to create something different,,

here is another pic from that stage of my life,,i know technically is not the best (would make it much better if I would have to do it again now), but still im proud of it:


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

amazing work!


----------

